# plow/Ford ranger?



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 06 ford ranger I was thinking on a small plow for this truck to do my residential accounts as my super duty is just to big on some of these jobs. What kinda of plows can one person intsall on these trucks? I have a unimount on the f350 but It seems even a 6.5 unimount seems kinda heavy for these front ends what is a good poly plow for these trucks?


----------



## TurnBoy (Dec 13, 2010)

I have an 07 Ranger 4x4 - I have been using a 6 1/2 ft Western Suburbanite (poly) for a rural residential drive and also a 1 mile gravel road. So far, so good - no problems with even 10 inches of snow at a crack. Works way better if you have plenty of ballast in the back (in my case Western recommended 450 lbs and that's what I put in).


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i think the fisher homesteader 7' 4'' plow only weighs 270 LBS


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Well i would say look what is close to you for plows.I have the snowdogg md68 plows awesome.I have also had a curtis they make a great plow.


----------



## wil2k11 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Snow Plow for 2004 Ford Ranger*

I'm a new member as well as new to the plowing world and hoping I can find answers in this forum with a decision on a plow for my 2004 Ford Ranger XLT 4dr SuperCab FX4 offroad with auto 4.0 engine/6 cyclinder. I've been looking around for a front hitch mount type plow considering I have a 2"/class 3 front hitch. The plow will be used for residential, like plowing my driveway & yard but would like to do other small yards for extra money. I have been checking the internet for front mount type plows and the cheapest & lightest is the Snowsport. I understand it is manually driven with no hydraulics. I know they have others like the Meyer Home plow as well as the Snowbear . I really like the Meyers Home with the controls but I'm concern of the weight and what damage it can do to my truck. Would I need to change or add anything to my truck to accept this particular plow or others? Any feedback or information would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Most websites of major brands have an online plow configurator you can use to see what plow models fit your truck, including specifications such as weight. The dealers you have available in your area may help narrow down your decision. The brands: Boss, Curtis, Fisher, Meyer, Buyer's Snow Dogg, Snoway, & Western all have a fit for the Ranger.


----------



## wil2k11 (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the quick response Snowzilla..I have looked at the specifications for the brand name plows you've mentioned and all have their pros and cons. I was hoping that some one can recommend a brand and why....but has to be a plow that can attached to a 2" front hitch.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

wil2k11;1227101 said:


> thanks for the quick response Snowzilla..I have looked at the specifications for the brand name plows you've mentioned and all have their pros and cons. I was hoping that some one can recommend a brand and why....but has to be a plow that can attached to a 2" front hitch.


Sorry, I was responding to the original poster. But for your requirements, since you want it to attach by 2" receiver, that narrows it down to just a few, Snowsport, Meyer home plow, or maybe a Utility Vehicle plow such as the Blackline brand. http://www.blackline.us/ .

Realize that the Snowsport is not really a fully functional snow plow. The Meyer may be one step up, but it appears you have to add the optional cylinder for right/left control.

The Snowbear brand uses their own proprietary frame mount.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have sean quite a few Rangers with 7' Boss Sport Duty plows. The Meyer 6'8" Drive Pro and the Snow Dogg MD68 look like pretty good plows for Rangers.


----------



## wil2k11 (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the info. I know I can call the manufacturers of each brand plow but I'm sure that they won't be completely honest as they're trying to sell their product. I appreciate the help but will keep searching but if you find something or know someone that has a front mount plow that they brag about, please let me know.


----------



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

*danger ranger*

i have an 04 with the 7.4 homesteader and a sno-way 6 spreader. ive been out there with the big trucks and have had no issues. infact i get into tighter places. its the little truck that could! if i buy another truck i will surely be keeping the ranger as well.


----------



## wil2k11 (Feb 3, 2011)

This is comforting information. Did you need to modify your truck to accept those plows (7.4 homesteader & snoway 6 spreader..)? Like adding a tranny cooler, timbrens..etc and did you add weight like a bag of sand in the bed to keep things leveled? These are some of the things I've read & heard that some folks do.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've installed a few Snoways on Rangers this season. The guys love them. check our Facebook page for pictures.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Basher-and-Son/124310997587306?v=wall&sb=4


----------



## wil2k11 (Feb 3, 2011)

yes, I heard good things about the Snoways but are also pretty expensive. I'm actually looking for front hitch type plow for residential use and small projects. I was given a few manufacturers that make them but still am undecisive. I'm trying to get information from folks who have the front hitch plows on a ford ranger and if so, what brand? are they happy with it? and did they need to change anything on their truck...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck with the front mount plows. The most important thing about plow selection is dealer support. However; most of the hitch mount plows are not supported by servicing dealers and the big box stores don't offer service or support, just product.


----------

